# موقع للبداية في تعلم الهندسة الإلكترونية



## عاشق الهجرة (10 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
تفضلوا هذا الموقع الذي نال اعجابي حقيقة عن شرح كمبتددء للهندسة الإلكترونية
أعني أساسيات الإلكترون
www.allaboutcircuits.com 
بصراحة لا أعرف إذا كان أحد من قبلي أضاف هذا الموضوع لأني لم أبحث كثيرا بموقع المهندسين العرب

باختصار الموقع فيه ثلاث كتب مهمة للغاية للمبتدئين و المتقدمين, و جميع الفيدوا مجاني و فعلا غني بالمعلومات

أرجوا الدعاء


----------



## بلال زبيب (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانت بخير​


----------

